# Ferrum, VA



## julieandwadeshelton (Oct 10, 2014)

From Martinsville Bulletin in Martinsville, VA - The Stroller

_For you beekeepers or want-to-be beekeepers, the Moonshine Beekeepers Association will present a free informational seminar from 1 to 4 p.m. Saturday at Garber Hall at Ferrum College. The seminar, titled, “To Be Or Not To Be A Beekeeper,” will provide answers to many commonly asked questions about becoming a beekeeper. Topics will include the history of beekeeping; initial startup costs and equipment needs; challenges and time requirements; when, where and how to purchase bees; honey yields; and many more. There will be a question-and-answer session, and two or three beekeeping supply vendors will be on site.
Although the seminar is not a beekeeping class, information will be provided on how to register for the Moonshine Beekeepers Beginners Beekeeping Class, which will start in early spring and run for nine weeks. Visit www.moonshine beekeepers.org to register for the seminar. For more information, email the association’s president, Lori Mattox, at [email protected]._


----------

